

Ask HN: Senior partner at a proprietary trading firm. I'm bored, what's next? - scasieron

We&#x27;ve been modestly successful. I&#x27;m not super wealthy but can bootstrap something small. Money no longer motivates me, what problems should I work on that are tractable but also impactful to society?&lt;p&gt;I&#x27;ve worn many hats: primarily software development, trading strategy development (obviously), and finding signal within large, noisy datasets.
======
Peroni
_Money no longer motivates me, what problems should I work on..._

What does motivate you? The answer to that will inevitably lead to the answer
to what you should work on next.

~~~
scasieron
It's pretty general. My fear is working on something "cool" but that won't
have much more of an impact than me just amassing cash (which can be done more
efficiently the way I'm doing now than anything else I can think of)

------
ansible
_I 've worn many hats: primarily software development, trading strategy
development (obviously), and finding signal within large, noisy datasets._

Sounds like you are a great fit for machine learning.

~~~
scasieron
Sure I have plenty of ML experience. That's just a tool

